# OEM Fog Light Stalk Switch



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

Courtesy Parts has 2 different fog light kits for 05 to 06 Frontiers...one for a painted bumper and one for a chrome bumper (http://www.courtesyparts.com/frontier/D40_body-parts.html). But does anyone know why the headlight switch is different between the two? One has auto headlamps while the other doesn't. The one with auto headlamps is cheaper by like $25. Will the auto headlamps not work with a chrome bumper for some reason?

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckFrontier06 (Jul 25, 2006)

_*If you don't have auto headlights you will have an unused section of your switch. I'm not sure if the plugs would be the same on the 2 switches. I would just buy the right switch for my truck and not try any shortcuts. Maybe you can call Courtesy and ask them.*_


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

GeorgiaTechFrontier said:


> Courtesy Parts has 2 different fog light kits for 05 to 06 Frontiers...one for a painted bumper and one for a chrome bumper (http://www.courtesyparts.com/frontier/D40_body-parts.html). But does anyone know why the headlight switch is different between the two? One has auto headlamps while the other doesn't. The one with auto headlamps is cheaper by like $25. Will the auto headlamps not work with a chrome bumper for some reason?
> 
> Thanks!


Actually there are 3 different fog light kits for the 05-06 Frontiers. The first kit is for the metallic or chrome bumper, you already know about it. The next two kits I describe are for the painted bumpers. Code#R51-FOGA is for the painted bumpers WITHOUT the auto headlights, @288.47 Code#R51-FOGB is for the painted bumper WITH auto headlights,@261.42 All this is from Courtesy Nissan of Texas. I do believe the difference between the painted and metallic bumper is how the fog light assemblies mount on the bumper, the lights are the same but the mounting brackets are different, you also have finishing or trim rings for the metallic bumpers.


----------

